# urgent baby goat has bloody stool



## jessieturner (Jan 1, 2014)

one of my triplet girls has been hunching her back and hasnt eaten as much at last feeding. just now when I went to put her up at night I saw several chunks of bright red bloody stool coming from her rectum. she is 4 days old on the bottle. cows milk/buttermilk/evap milk mixture. 
it was a very hectic birth and I honestly do not think she got very much colostrum at all









.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Kid may have coccidiosis because a bloody stool is one, of the symptoms of coccida, Coccidia medication - Sulmet, Albon, Demethox, corid or Baycox. A diagnoses of coccida is do by getting a fecal so someone that knows how to view it with a microscope. A vet can do the fecal for you. Get a temp on her. Is she grinding her teeth? That usually a sign of pain. Being hunched over is a sign the she may be plugged. Do you have a vet that you could give a call. A kid could die quickly if gone untreated. I'm not a Vet but this is where I would start.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This kid is way too young for cocci, I would suspect E-coli. A vet would be a very good idea.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That kind of bright red blood is not good at all. Have you gotten ahold of a vet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, too young for cocci. get a vet ASAP.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the baby?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Frank blood is not good. Vet ASAP.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do we have any news at sll?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

